# Cuteness! Meet Snuggles...



## CocoNUT (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok...here shs is...Snuggles the Mellow...just hanging out on the couch. (Yes, she's on a puppy pad.) So far, this little doll has familiarized herself with our living room, the angora buns, and most of the house cats. Her favorite hobbies (besides being spoilt rotten) include sleeping, eating, peeing, and scaring the cats! The rabbits seem to like her though.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 4, 2012)

Cute!  What breed of sheep is she? If not for the curly hair I'd swear she was a goat!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 4, 2012)

The short reply would be she's like a CVM (Merino X Romedale X Rombulleit sp?).

She's smaller than our cats and the cats seem unsure about this strange animal. At least Larry...my second oldest cat knows that momma brings home the strangest critters...and he's ok with that. The others are less convinced! (They're all drama kings....) 

I call the hairs sticking out of her head "Yoda" hairs-they crack me up! It also makes me think of that scene in My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding where the father is going off about the fiance: "Is he Greek boy? Oh no- no no...exeno! exeno with the long hairs on top of his head!" 

She is a sweetie...and really mellow...for now...


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 4, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwww....so very CUTE!!!!!!  Sweet baby


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my, what a super cutie pie!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 4, 2012)

Awww somebody is being so spoiled! How adorable!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 5, 2012)

I noticed the poopy hoof first....  


Shes super cute :]


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 5, 2012)

The poopy hoof does kind of jump out at you in that first photo doesn't it?  Another reason she's on the puppy pad! (My husband doesn't think of this kind of thing...so poopy hooves are on the couch unsupervised sometimes!)  She is very mellow and seems to be quite content chilling on the couch...I keep telling my hubby we're going to end up with a couch sheep before too long! Don't worry...she will be weaned to be an outdoor sheep!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2012)

MmmmHmmmm, I will want pictures of proof when she becomes this outdoor sheep!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 5, 2012)

From experience the soon her you leave her outside on her own the better off you will be. We have a two year old ewe who will still walk into the house looking for a bottle.


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, it looks like you have a permanent house guest.

But she's CUTE though!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 6, 2012)

We're screwed...simple as that!  

Snuggles got to go with us to the local feed store yesterday evening...and boy was she the belle of the ball! I mean we even had country boys (older ones too) "oooohing and awwwwwing"  over her and giving her scratches! I had to chase her around the store too...quick little thing! I was talking to one of the ladies there who raises sheep and she gave me a lot of helpful advise as well. 

Well...when we put her to bed last night...she baaaa'd and baaaaa'd for company! She did eventually settle down though. This morning, however, she would NOT take her bottle UNTIL I got her on her puppy pad on the couch...covered her with blankets, and snuggled next to her! After she ate, she dozed off on the couch while I got ready for work! Talk about spoilt! 

We know full well the consequences of these actions. We've got an LGD who will "check out" the house every chance she gets...and the goats are right behind her! (We did have to cut off all of their deck access!) Fortunately, I'm not a 'neat freak'...but the cats DO get a little frazzled! We've had chickens in the house...in our living room no less! (Boy did the neighbors at the old place LOVE that!  *sarcasm*)


----------



## lilhill (Nov 6, 2012)

Simply adorable!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha that's funny about not taking the bottles until she got into her snuggle position. My bottle baby Lottie slept in the dog bed next to my bed every night for at least 2 months


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh Bridgemoof - I had to regale you all with this little tidbit - 

So I'm out doing the feeding chores this afternoon while my 8 year old daughter is inside with Snuggles. I had told her to 'watch' Snuggles as she didn't have her diaper on. So, after feeding/watering everyone nad trying to start a fire in the woodstove (LOOOOONG story), I come upstairs to a child MESMERIZED by her new Tinkerbell movie and NO SNUGGLES! Where is Snuggles? She doesn't know! So w're going through the upstairs of the house - i have the stairs blocked off. Well...we found her...eventually, IN OUR BEDROOM, on the floor all curled up sleeping! Oh boy...she's discovered the warm, dark cave that is our bedroom! She's all upset with me for removing her from it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 7, 2012)

I think she is a forever housepet! I can not let the family see this post!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh Coconut, you're in big trouble now!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok...so I'll have to post the photo later...once I get it downloaded...but the cuteness gets even MORE insane! 

One of our cats was 'given' to us by our good friends. He's an Egyptian Mau (all fancy!) and was a 'single child'...but alas...the wife became allergic and he needed a furry-friendly home. Anyway...Onorus is a LOVE WHORE...and VERY jealous to boot! He's still somewhat bullish with our other cats if he feels he's beeing slighted in the attention arena. Well...along comes Snuggles...WTH he says! He would growl and snarl at her...then go and try and beat up our other cats to get rid of his frustration (until Larry would 'remind' him who the boss is). Anyways...Onorus realized Lambda-Lou is getting all the cuddles...so he decides to catch more flies with sugar! Now...he rubs up all over her...if she's on my left lap...he's on my right lap! In fact, at one point last night, he was curled up ON her...keeping her warm! Then my daughter brought out one of our angora baby bunnies to play on the couch with us. Well Snuggles just HAD to 'taste'...I mean check out this little furry ball of fun! So Snuggles was licking Astra! So here I am...lamb on one leg...Onorus on the other...Oh yeah...Prince Charming (dd's cat) snuggled ON TOP of Snuggles (under blanket) and Astra hopping on all of us! Talk about DISGUSTINGLY cute! I did manage to get a shot of Onorus and Snuggles cuddling...again...I'll post it later. 

So...I have an LGD who thinks she's a goat, goats who think they're dogs, a cat who thinks he's a lion, and a lamb who thinks she's a cat! (Let's not forget the rabbits who think they're cats....a cat who thinks he's a rabbit...do I really need to go on?!)

As I type...Snuggles is at home...in a diaper and her sweater...hobbling around the house - or curled up next to one of the rabbit cages.  She'll probably get her diaper off...and my husband won't think to look before he steps and track her business EVERYWHERE! lol  THIS is why they're so cute! 

I think I've gone from being in "big trouble"...to SOL! lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 8, 2012)

Can't wait for photos...you are in cutenessville for sure


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 8, 2012)

Soon it'll be time for you and your husband to build yourself a little chicken coop to live in and let the animals have the house!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 8, 2012)

I've already got my 'survival' plan all set up. Power goes out, I'm sleeping in the barn between the dog and the goats! I've trained the lamb to cuddle too...so I should be fine! The cats can only cover so much skin each...this way, I'll definitely be warm! 

Now we just have to make sure our DD doesn't blabber to my mother about the lamb in the living room. She's already all up in arms about the cats - was horrified about the chicks in the house - and spazed about bringing one of the goats in the house (to cool her down during a heat wave)!  (Now they're not all in the house at the same time! The chicks/chickens are not inside anymore...)  I should've been a farmer...or a vet!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok...as promised: Snuggles and Onorus.  Hmmm....which one looks happier?!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 8, 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok...I've gone and done it now....

So apparently Snuggles wouldn't eat yesterday. For anyone...refused my DH's offers of the bottle...and took only a little from my DD. DH says she spent the day CRYING and CRYING. Well I got home last night (from work) and immediately with the rooting...so I offer her the bottle and BOOM! Sucking away! She also starting baaaaing to be next to me on the couch - so there she went. Fast asleep in 3 minutes flat. DH and DD are complaining about how she's been waiting for me all day! 

So we're getting ready for bed and I put her in her 'area'...she starts CLIMBING OUT! Baaaaing! She wouldn't stop! Now I'm worried she's going to hurt herself...so she's let out and immediately follows me into our bedroom. DH rolls his eyes cause he can see where this is going. So after about 20 mins of circling and baaaing and scraping around, she finally settles down and goes to sleep. I pass out halfway sitting up/laying down. 

The alarms go off this AM and after being followed around the house for 10 minutes...she FINALLY settles down and chugs half a bottle! Then (after a quick diaper change) wanders back into the bedroom into her 'spot' while I got ready. It's just like having a baby my DH says...and he's right! We'll see what she's gotten into when I get home today...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2012)

We need updated pics of snuggles!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

X 2 !!!!!


----------

